
We All Live on Campus Now - zwieback
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/02/we-all-live-on-campus-now.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nymag%2Fintelligencer+%28Daily+Intelligencer+-+New+York+Magazine%29
======
zwieback
_And, sure enough, the whole concept of an individual who exists apart from
group identity is slipping from the discourse._

Not sure if that's really happening or if it's just used as a rhetorical
weapon.

 _The goal of our culture now is not the emancipation of the individual from
the group, but the permanent definition of the individual by the group. We
used to call this bigotry. Now we call it being woke. You see: We are all on
campus now._

